# This would be a cool cat tree



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

My Aunt-in-law posted this picture on her Facebook page as a cool bookcase but the first thing I thought of was CAT TREE!

I wish I had the room to make something like this.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You're not kidding! There are so many things that would make great cat furniture. Do you know what papasan chairs are, like you get at Pier 1? That's got to be the ultimate cat bed.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

October said:


> You're not kidding! There are so many things that would make great cat furniture. Do you know what papasan chairs are, like you get at Pier 1? That's got to be the ultimate cat bed.


My sister's cat Cheshire sure things so!

You can get cheapo 1-piece folding versions of them at Homesense or Wal-Mart for about $25. That's what Io has to settle with, but she's not complaining at all! (unless we try to move her off it)


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

missed the edit window... In fact, she's sleeping in it right now! X)


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

thinking a maze like structure mounted to a wall would work better than the tree pattern.


----------



## Kittylover230 (Aug 19, 2012)

WHOA! The ultimate cat tree! I could totally see Cuddles and Cookie fighting on it, LOL.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Cool idea. If you could get one that was sort of christmas tree shaped, the cat wouldn't have a problem getting from one branch to the next. Or like another poster said, mount it to the wall and make some access holes or remove some sections of some branches so they could climb up. My cats have no problem climbing to the top of my regular 8 ft bookcase though.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

We have one of those large papasan chairs and none of the cats has ever laid in it. We had a border collie mix who loved to sleep in it, however. We have 2 small ones that Simba and Gracie will sleep in from time to time. The funniest thing is that neither of them fit in the chairs so they kind of spill out of them.

A handyman could make a lot of money by making an easy to assemble to cat tree that is visually appealing. Unfortunately I am not that person :crazy


----------

